# Euer Bootloader: LILO, GRUB oder gar was ganz anderes?



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2006)

So, nachdem mein LFS ja seit ein par Tagen bootfaehig ist und halt grad fleissig waechst wollte ich mal fragen welche Bootloader Ihr so nutzt? LILO, GRUB oder vielleicht noch was anderes wie z.B. SYSLINUX?
Und vor allem auch warum? Ueberzeugung? Weil der Loader bei der Distribution dabei war? Weil er schoener/schneller/lustiger ist?

Ich hab mich wieder fuer LILO entschieden, obwohl das LFS eigentlich GRUB vorgesehen hatte. Ich nutze seit jeher LILO und sehe auch keinen Grund warum ich umsteigen sollte. Und auf den ersten Blick fand ich auch die Konfiguration vom GRUB etwas komisch, vor allem da man da noch irgendwelche Dateien nach /boot packen muss.


----------



## RedWing (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

irgendwie wollt ich heute frueh noch was zu schreiben habs aber dann irgendwie verplant...
Ich nutze haupsaechlich den grub aus folgenden Gründen:
1.) weil ich mich damit auskenne bzw mir die Konfiguration geläufig ist.
2.) weil man ihn nicht jedesmal neu in den mbr schreiben muss wenn sich mal was verändern sollte.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Dr Dau (4. April 2006)

Hallo!

Dennis, Du hast die Auswahl "mehrere Bootloader" vergessen. 

Auf dem Server nutze ich LILO, weil dieser bei der Distribition (Eisfair (basiert auf SUSE)) dabei war.

Auf meinem (Ex-)Router (fli4l) nutze ich SYSLINUX.
Hier war der Bootloader bei der "Distribition" schon aus Platzgründen dabei (1 Disketten Router).

Dann habe ich noch meinen "Testrechner" auf dem ich die verschiedensten Distribitionen ausprobiere.
Somit also auch verschiedene Bootloader.

Als Laie belasse ich es auch bei den zur jeweiligen Distribition gehörenden Bootloadern.
Zumindest am Server/Router würde ich den Bootloader eh nur alle paar Monate zu Gesicht bekommen..... und auch dann nur, wenn ein Monitor angeschlossen währe. 
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es auch wichtigere Dinge, als die Wahl des Bootloaders.

Bei w2k vs. XP würde ich jetzt sagen: der PC muss Laufen (w2k = i.d.R 1x/Monat rebooten) und nicht schön aussehen (XP = bunt aber dafür mehrere Bluescreens/Tag auf dem gleichem PC).  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2006)

Ich hatte darueber nachgedacht eine Mehrfachauswahl anzubieten, dachte mir aber, dass der bevorzugte oder eben am meisten genutzte Bootloader ausgewaehlt werden sollte.
Hmm, ich bin irgendwie immer noch der einzige der hier LILO gewaehlt hat...


----------



## Dr Dau (4. April 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm, ich bin irgendwie immer noch der einzige der hier LILO gewaehlt hat...


Weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, was ich wählen soll. 

Aber ich denke da mein (Ex-)Router ja nun für neue Aufgaben in der Ecke schlummert (evtl. als 2. Eisfair?!), mein Server schon seit Jahren unter Eisfair (also LILO) läuft und ich ansonsten ja nur wechselnde Distribitionen (Testrechner) nutze, bleibt ja eigentlich nurnoch eine Auswahl übrig.
Ich klick mal eben.


----------



## Suchfunktion (5. April 2006)

An mein Debian kommt nur  klares Wasser und Seife.. und GRUB!

Irgendwie kann ich mich mit Lilo nicht so anfreunden.
Ist mir ehrlichgesagt zu 'bunt'.
(Kenne Lilo nur von Suse und noch bunter gehts ja garnet mehr,
da kann sogar WindowsXP noch einiges lernen im Bezug auf klicki-bunti.)

Ausserdem hoert sich Lilo irgendwie doch etwas schwul an und GRUB so boeeese maechtig............
(Sorry, hatte heute noch keinen Kaffe..)

Mal ganz im Ernst:
Ich habe immer GRUB gehabt, also warum wechseln?
Ich bin auf jeden Fall total zufrieden damit 

Es ist
- schnell
- nicht so bunt
- hat nen tollen Namen (oder auch nicht..)
- ...

Also ich habe nix gefunden, was gegen Grub spricht und einen Wechsel begruenden koennte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. April 2006)

Normalerweise ist der LILO garnicht so bunt. Man kann aber ein grafisches Boot-Menue nutzen, und das macht Suse wohl. Ich find auch, dass das eine ziemliche Vergewaltigung ist, aber naja, Suse ist halt etwas komisch... 
Aber ich denke, dass es auch moeglich ist mit Grub ein grafisches Menue zu haben, sodass dieser genauso schrecklich aussieht wie der Dir bekannte LILO.
So sieht LILO normalerweise aus. Das geht auch noch reduzierter, sodass lediglich *boot:* dort steht und man selbst eingeben muss welchen Punkt man starten will.
Mein LILO gibt uebrigens nicht *LILO 22.7 Boot Menu* aus sondern *Choose wisely...*.
Muss ich nur noch eine Moeglichkeit finden *You have chosen poorly* auszugeben wenn Windows gewaehlt wurde.


----------



## Suchfunktion (5. April 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Muss ich nur noch eine Moeglichkeit finden *You have chosen poorly* auszugeben wenn Windows gewaehlt wurde.


The wrong side of the Force you chose, young Padawan-Jedi.

Das rockt doch viel mehr 
Yoda 4 President !

Naja, also ich bleib meinem schwarz-blauen GRUB treu. 
(Und jetz lass mich in Ruhe, ich weiss selber, dass man die Farben aendern kann..  *heul*)

Back to Topic..


----------



## Dr Dau (5. April 2006)

Also bei mir besteht LILO nur aus weissem Text auf schwarzem Hintergrund.
Und ich muss auch am _boot:_ nichts angeben.

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass Eisfair bei der Installation die gesamte HDD neu partitioniert und somit ein Multiboot System praktisch nicht möglich ist..... zumindest nicht ohne viel Handarbeit.

Abgesehen davon verzichtet Eisfair gänzlich auf jede nur erdenkliche Art von grafischen Elementen..... selbst die "Benutzeroberfläche" besteht lediglich nur aus Text.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. April 2006)

Du musst bei boot: nichts eingeben. In dem Fall wird nach dem TimeOut (welcher unlogischerweise in 10-tel Sekunden angegeben wird) der Standard-Eintrag geladen.
Wenn ich 10 Sekunden nichts mache oder einfach nur Enter druecke wird bei mir auch der Standart-Eintrag (natuerlich Linux) geladen.


----------



## Dr Dau (7. April 2006)

Och, unlogisches sind wir ja von Windows gewöhnt. 

Aber warum hast Du die Umfrage eigentlich nicht angepinnt?
Über kurz oder lang dürfte sie sonst unter den vielen Themen untergehen.



			
				Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ausserdem hoert sich Lilo irgendwie doch etwas schwul an.....


Woran dass wohl liegen mag?!
Zu viel Wa(h)re Liebe geguckt?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. April 2006)

Ich hab die Umfrage nicht angepinnt weil es mir jetzt auch nicht so wichtig ist.
Ist einfach mal ein "nice-to-know"-Thread.
Und ich denk mal die meisten die sich hier regelmaessig rumtreiben haben auch schon abgestimmt. Und der Rest hat wohl kein Interesse oder weiss nicht, dass man sich ein Eis kaufen darf wenn man abgestimmt hat.


----------



## LarsT (8. April 2006)

Ich nutze Grub, nicht nur weil er von SuSE standardmäßig installiert wird (SuSE 10.0), sondern weil es nervt wegen jedem kleinen Kernelpatch Liloconfig erneut auszuführen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. April 2006)

@Suchfunktion: Ich hab grad uebrigens auch einen bunten Grub gesehen. Sollte hier auf der Arbeit mal flockig Solaris 10 installieren und da ist ein misshandelter Grub dabei.


----------

